# Jolleys Pet store always know best about feeding!



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

I went to Jolleys Pet store, I wanted to buy Chappie tinned dog food, as I read on here that its good for dogs with sensitive stomachs. My Saint had diahorrea for 4 days. Have done starvation and boiled rice, shes firming up again nicely . Decided I would feed her up as she is very thin anyway. The vet is aware of this, Im slowly fattening her up after rescuing her 8 weeks ago.
Im using my crutch today and needed help lifting the tray of tins into the trolley. I asked for assistance. The Lady asked me if all was ok, I explained the situation to her. She told me categorically that Chappie was rubbish food, and I should give my dog their own brand food puppy/junior until shes 18 months old. I explained to her about already having raised my Newfies on low protein food to prevent over growth. She wouldnt have it, she told me all us would be owners HAVE to understand that dog food makers and Jolleys staff know better than joe public. We should learn to stop agruing with people who know better. I was in no shape to turn and rush away and felt brow beaten infornt of my young son . I bought a small bag of the food for about £7 and left quietly.
I know I should have fought back but......
Please can someone help put me on the right track again, as I now doubt myself.
Thanks for listening to me rant.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

What!!!!
Order your Chappie online from a supermarket :thumbup:
You know your dog better than any stranger, even the vet 
I don't think they will keep customers with her there


----------



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd take the bag of food back and say that you were harrassed into buying it. And that the member of staff made you fell like a kid being told off !!

Complain and say that you will not use their store again for any type of products,and that your friends will stop using them as well after the way you were treated.

They like to say that they know best, but when you tell them what your dog has went through(my own dogs health) over the last year or 2. Then they say ' OH !! ' I never knew that. Why would they. They never treated my dog.

So I say, ' IF ' I want advice on a certain food I'll ask for it. But if I feel you are talking down to me, I'll leave the shop and make a foraml complaint.
That usually shuts them up !!!!1


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Definately stick with what works. You know your dog better than anyone and as the customer are entitled to buy whatever you want without question. 

If it's so sh*t - why do they sell it??

Jollyes have a policy the same at [email protected] and if for any reason you dont get on with the food, they will exchange or refund. I would definately waltz it back and exchange it for chappie!!! 

good luck and sorry you have had such an ordeal when you dont feel up to it.


----------



## owner2be (May 28, 2010)

our jolleys store here are really helpfull and are glad to assist you in what you want/need for the situation id take the food back and complain about the persons customer service skills


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

BigBearsRule said:


> I went to Jolleys Pet store, I wanted to buy Chappie tinned dog food, as I read on here that its good for dogs with sensitive stomachs. My Saint had diahorrea for 4 days. Have done starvation and boiled rice, shes firming up again nicely . Decided I would feed her up as she is very thin anyway. The vet is aware of this, Im slowly fattening her up after rescuing her 8 weeks ago.
> Im using my crutch today and needed help lifting the tray of tins into the trolley. I asked for assistance. The Lady asked me if all was ok, I explained the situation to her. She told me categorically that Chappie was rubbish food, and I should give my dog their own brand food puppy/junior until shes 18 months old. I explained to her about already having raised my Newfies on low protein food to prevent over growth. She wouldnt have it, she told me all us would be owners HAVE to understand that dog food makers and Jolleys staff know better than joe public. We should learn to stop agruing with people who know better. I was in no shape to turn and rush away and felt brow beaten infornt of my young son . I bought a small bag of the food for about £7 and left quietly.
> I know I should have fought back but......
> Please can someone help put me on the right track again, as I now doubt myself.
> Thanks for listening to me rant.


I'd have asked to see her nutrition certificates. And asked if she was a nutritionist, why was she working in a pet shop?

Take the food back, yes chappie is rubbish food, but it's good for upset tums, if it helps, feed it. Get your boy healthy, that's what important. Then worry about changing to a decent food when he's back on track.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Lyceum said:


> I'd have asked to see her nutrition certificates. And asked if she was a nutritionist, why was she working in a pet shop?
> .


i have nutrition certificates  and i work in a pet shop. hehe.

on topic, the woman was being a b*tch. she didnt need to talk to you like that.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Ducky said:


> i have nutrition certificates  and i work in a pet shop. hehe.
> 
> on topic, the woman was being a b*tch. she didnt need to talk to you like that.


Ah, but do you go around condescending and making pressuring people into buying things?


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I would go and complain!! They cant tell you things like that!!! That is so rude, esp not listening!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

what a bitch... i would of been sacked from my old boss (pet shop) for talking o a customer like that... i would definatley complain about that member of staff and take the food ack and get a refund and go somewhere else

every pet food effects each animal in different ways.... my cat cant eat some of the more expensive stuff it makes him ill... its upto you the owner what you feed esp if its the one that keeps him well


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Lyceum said:


> Ah, but do you go around condescending and making pressuring people into buying things?


well no.  im much nicer in my approach hehe.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Ducky said:


> well no.  im much nicer in my approach hehe.


If I met you in your shop, I'm know I'd be really grateful for the help, especially from someone who knows what they're talking about. It's just when people start condescending I can't help but see red lol.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

ive taken dogs in for nearly 30 years and used chappie with great success,had a dane in that just did brown pools of water,used chappie to get him right,its the only tinned meat i use,so i know its good,much better than thinking i know like the shop assistant


----------



## Jesi (Jul 9, 2010)

Ah, how rude!!!!! Yes, it's not the best long term food but it definately has a place and we all know it's usefull for upset tums. 

If you don't feel up to taking it back I'd write/email a letter of complaint to the manager - you may even get some free vouchers if you're 'offended' enough


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you for all you replies. I feel less of an idiot for asking for Chappie now. OH bought some on his way home from work. Im going to vote with my feet and stay out of chain pet shop.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

We always have a couple of "emergency" tins of chappie in, just incase we have an upset tummy. Its a god send for poorly bubbas.


----------



## baz_Jaq (Aug 1, 2010)

Must have met the same assistant yesterday, told me that the bakers complete we were about to purchase was low in protein and full of stuff that would cause my dog allergies. Suggested Barking Heads or James Wellbeloved at double the price. Trying him with it but looks soooo boring and we did get a load of free samples and money off vouchers


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

baz_Jaq said:


> Must have met the same assistant yesterday, told me that the bakers complete we were about to purchase was low in protein and full of stuff that would cause my dog allergies. Suggested Barking Heads or James Wellbeloved at double the price. Trying him with it but looks soooo boring and we did get a load of free samples and money off vouchers


Thats because bakers IS full of [email protected]


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

baz_Jaq said:


> Must have met the same assistant yesterday, told me that the bakers complete we were about to purchase was low in protein and full of stuff that would cause my dog allergies. Suggested Barking Heads or James Wellbeloved at double the price. Trying him with it but looks soooo boring and we did get a load of free samples and money off vouchers


Bakers smells great and looks very exciting...due to all of the e-numbers, flavourings and rubbish in it. Burns and beta look so boring but are so much better. Pal biscuit is not bad either, a bit more colour but not flurescent like bakers!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

baz_Jaq said:


> Must have met the same assistant yesterday, told me that the bakers complete we were about to purchase was low in protein and full of stuff that would cause my dog allergies. Suggested Barking Heads or James Wellbeloved at double the price. Trying him with it but looks soooo boring and we did get a load of free samples and money off vouchers


The advice was spot on, Barking heads and bakers is like a maccies and a 5* meal (Don't rate JWB personally). It might be double the price but you feed much less of it because of it's much higher meat content.

That said, it all depends on how that advice was given, if friendly, then I'd personally thank her for stopping me feeding my dog crap. If done in a condescending manner I'd thank her to mind her own business and leave....then buy barking heads elsewhere lol.

Over at the review site, this is the first line all bakers food reviews have, I think it says it all.



> This food receives a 1-star rating simply because there is nothing lower.


----------



## petshop worker (Aug 31, 2010)

I work for Jollyes, we are all trained nutritionists. We will always endeavour to give good advice based on fact rather than opinion. The member of staff you encountered was a minority. Hopefully someone will have complained about the member of staff and they will have been retrained.
It would be a shame if you do not try Jollyes again.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

petshop worker said:


> I work for Jollyes, we are all trained nutritionists. We will always endeavour to give good advice based on fact rather than opinion. The member of staff you encountered was a minority. Hopefully someone will have complained about the member of staff and they will have been retrained.
> It would be a shame if you do not try Jollyes again.


mines based on fact and practice not theory,the advice given about chappie was wrong,its been used for years for digestive problems


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

petshop worker said:


> I work for Jollyes, we are all trained nutritionists. We will always endeavour to give good advice based on fact rather than opinion. The member of staff you encountered was a minority. Hopefully someone will have complained about the member of staff and they will have been retrained.
> It would be a shame if you do not try Jollyes again.


Who does the training? Is it the sales rep by any chance?

lol


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Nowt wrong with Chappie for a delicate tum, it's all very well people saying its rubbish but i have been backwards and forwards on here with the whole Chappie debate in the past and i have reached a stage where i feel OK about giving it to Oscar because it just seems to keep his digestion in check and he loves it.

I also feed the Salmon and Potato Barking Heads which he is doing well on but if his tummy seems upset i cut the Barking heads out and just give the Chappie and he is fine in a day or 2. 

He also keeps weight on better with the Chappie (a little bit too much at the moment )


----------



## LucyJ (Jul 3, 2008)

petshop worker said:


> I work for Jollyes, we are all trained nutritionists. We will always endeavour to give good advice based on fact rather than opinion. The member of staff you encountered was a minority. Hopefully someone will have complained about the member of staff and they will have been retrained.
> It would be a shame if you do not try Jollyes again.


I'm sorry I really doubt you are trained nutritionists, maybe trained by various companies on pet food but that is quite different from formal studies and professional qualification.

What formal qualifications do you have? 
I'm sure the majority of staff do their best and are quite knowledgeable and not all professional nutritionists will be right every time but there is a difference.


----------



## Merry Dogs (Nov 17, 2009)

My vet recc'd Chappie when my boy was younger, for a sensitive tummy.

It didn't suit him, but it is well known as being worth trying for sensitive dogs.


----------

